# how to hack folder guard?



## RihanDoshi (Mar 29, 2008)

*how to recover folders hidden by folder guard xp*

hi
i have hidden some folders using folder guard xp & forgotten the password
i know locations & names of folder hidden by me
i also know .fga file that has been used
is there any way to see these files & folders and also to know the password if possible


----------



## tedDARK (Feb 21, 2009)

if you want to change your folder gurad pw you must use folder guard emergency a little software that folder guard creates his self that you can change the pw when you loose but this depents if you create that file because folder guard asks only once to create that little emergency software

or you can use uninstaller softwares to delete it without useing any lost pw but im not  sure that works 100% i've never tried


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Its asks for a password even when uninstalling


----------

